# Not sure where this belongs, but what to do if you see a tent



## coolusername123 (Jul 21, 2019)

Attached here is an image on what to do if you see a tent. Please spread this anywhere and everywhere to inform others on what to do shall they spot a tent.


----------



## sheepflip (Jul 21, 2019)

I made a clone of the original too: seattletents.pdf - http://bit.ly/seattletents


----------



## roughdraft (Jul 21, 2019)

MYOB is a very good fuckin lesson


----------



## blank (Jul 22, 2019)

but muh real estate value


----------



## Deleted member 25988 (Jul 22, 2019)

Something something stealth camping...

Be invisible y'all, If you don't want trouble go further out in the bush


----------



## raber (Jul 23, 2019)

Love this edit!


----------



## Eyegor (Jul 28, 2019)

coolusername123 said:


> Attached here is an image on what to do if you see a tent. Please spread this anywhere and everywhere to inform others on what to do shall they spot a tent.


this graphic does not help those who are houseless. IMO it furthers the divide. Tone, rhetoric, and language mean things.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jul 28, 2019)

Eyegor said:


> this graphic does not help those who are houseless. IMO it furthers the divide. Tone, rhetoric, and language mean things.



Couldn't agree more.


----------

